
Domain Connect - ealun
https://godaddy.github.io/2019/04/25/domain-connect/
======
ocdtrekkie
This is surprisingly neat. It sounds like anyone who has a GoDaddy domain can
presumably use DDNS for free with this?

It's a little ironic, I probably just moved the domains I'd most likely use
this with off GoDaddy a week ago. Might have to move one or two back.

The list of providers at domainconnect.org already on board is pretty solid
too.

